# Gastrostomy Tube w/Silver Nitrate



## BVargas1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Is there a modifier we can use so that we can bill both the G-tube change and the silver nitrate of hyper granulation tissue if performed on the same day


----------



## cgaston (Sep 1, 2017)

There is no NCCI edit between 17250 and 43760 so you should be able to bill them both without modifiers (maybe a -51 for multiple procedures on the same day)


----------

